# Half Team Quest/Half MFS Elite Request



## 3DLee (Aug 30, 2006)

I would really appreciate it if someone could help me out. I need a sig image. Id like it to be half MFS Elite and the other half Team quest. I would like images of Ed Herman and Hendo on the team quest part with matt hughes and jens pulver on the mfs elite part. I also would like 3DLee written on their some where. If you creat one that I use, I will mention your name directly under it in my sig giving you full credit for it as well as giving you any points I have and half of the points I gain within the next month. Thanks in advance!


----------



## B-Real (Oct 1, 2006)

It would depend on pictures. If I can get the right pictures for it, I can do it. I would like you to post a bit more though.


----------



## BJJ Boy (Jan 21, 2007)

3DLee said:


> I would really appreciate it if someone could help me out. I need a sig image. Id like it to be half MFS Elite and the other half Team quest. I would like images of Ed Herman and Hendo on the team quest part with matt hughes and jens pulver on the mfs elite part. I also would like 3DLee written on their some where. If you creat one that I use, I will mention your name directly under it in my sig giving you full credit for it as well as giving you any points I have and half of the points I gain within the next month. Thanks in advance!



I hope you know you cant put images in your unless your a paid member..


----------



## 3DLee (Aug 30, 2006)

Hm, I didn't know that. I guess I will have to pay up to get a sweet sig. And your right Evil Ash, I do need to post more. I've been a forum reader for a long time, I am trying to get into the habbit of posting more.


----------

